# kanun's Journal



## kanun (Jan 1, 2003)

So I finally got round to starting my own journal. Why? Well, I thought it'd help with tracking my process and would be useful in general to note down things I learn from my training. This diary will really just be for my own personal self, but of course all are welcome tom read & comment 

So, I've been off for almost 2 weeks (holiday, and then New Year) and I must say my body has held out especially well. Obviously abroad I let my diet slip quite a bit, but it helped me in realising that my body's a lot more forgiving than I gave it credit. I realise now that I needn't be as strict as I was (within limits, or course...) Anyway, I'm bulking 

As I said, I've been off for a short while and now I'm ready for a fresh start. Gopro has been kind enough to customise a P, RR, S routine for me & I must say I'm quite excited about it (I began to feel like I was stuck in a rut).

And to complete my very first post in my online journal, here are two upper body shots, taken just 5 minutes ago.

Front
Back

Here's to a great & gainful year!


----------



## kanun (Jan 3, 2003)

*New Splits*

Well, because of school & all my other commitments, it was was proving hard to find a 4-day split where I would *never* be working a sore muscle, so I changed to a 3-day split. As of today, my new split is:

Sun  Chest & Delts
Mon  Rest
Tue  Rest
Wed  Back (& abs)
Thu  Rest
Fri  Legs
Sat  Rest
The main idea was that delts, biceps and triceps all get worked with other movements so I'm chucking the isolation exercises because I know they'll get worked indirectly. Also, from what I here compound movements are the best for building mass.

We'll see how it goes...


----------



## kanun (Jan 5, 2003)

Yesterday I finally got round to buying some protein powder to help me gain some muscle/mass. After some discussion with the shop owner, I bought a 4kg tub of "American Muscle Mass Powder" (a weightgainer). Rather worringly, I couldn't find anything about it on the web, but for now I'm just gonna believe the shop owner and see how it goes (he seemed like quite a trustworthy guy).

I plan on taking 3 scoops (= 1 serving = 25g protein) after workout, an maybe 1 or 2 scoops on rest days.


----------



## kanun (Jan 11, 2003)

Today I did Legs - Rep Range for the first time, and all I can say is *shit!* I hadn't got so tired out in a while. I think I should've eaten something more substantial and energy-giving before my workout because my energy level did get pretty low.
Also, I underestimated how tiring 15 
lunges would be - perhaps turn down the weight next time so I can complete the sets.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2003)

Cup of black coffee before going to the gym might help too.  Little caffine boost!


----------



## kanun (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. I'll try it next workout


----------



## kanun (Jan 13, 2003)

*Legs still sore*

Well, my legs & butt are still quite sore from last Sat - they've never been sore this long, but then again I knew I didn't work my legs enough before. I need to start making sure I *ALWAYS* put this much effort into my workouts...

At this rate I'll have tree trunks for legs in no time!


----------



## kanun (Jan 16, 2003)

I did back (power) yesterday, and I noticed the weights I had used the previous time were awfully light - I had ke[t them on the light side just so I could get used to the new exercises I was doin, but I think I can start lifting some real weights...
Also, I was very unsure about my bent rows, so I asked this regular and he was nice enough to show me through it - I feel a lot more confident now, especially since doing something like bent rows could be quite dangerous... It's always good to learn something from experts!


----------



## kanun (Jan 26, 2003)

*Progress!*

Well lately when I look in the mirror I have been seing a slight improvement in size, even though I don't thinkk my "scale weight" has changed much (I'm a bit surprised by this actually...)
Incidentally, today I just did my first weigh-in (I rarely use the scales):
*26/1/03: 65kgs/143lbs*
Not that much, eh? Well I just did this so I an compare my weight in the future (ie not compare myself to others).

What else..? Oh yeah, I bought two 10kg weight discs yeaterday, as practically all my lifts have improved (I had ended up doing more reps than I was supposed to because I had no more weights!).
Well, all in all it seems like I'm making progress. It came a bit slower than I thought, but now thath I've seen some results I have new confidence in myself.
I bet I'll be huge in no time


----------



## kanun (Jan 30, 2003)

*I should've pushed it more.. dammit*

Well, I did back power yesterday and all the weights I had used last time I did power were LOW - to be honest I couln't believe I used them last time.
While this is a good thing because I'm improved, I'm disppointed cos I should've upped them, rather than just sit there and finish the set without even suffering. Grrr...  
Bad john  next workout I'm doubling all my wieghts  
(just kidding, injury sux  )


----------



## kanun (Feb 1, 2003)

*I nearly puked!*

Well, today was legs power and I must say my stomach got quite upset from it all - I could feel like I was fairly close to puking, but frankly was willing in finding out how much it'd take to actually happen  I continued my workout as normal and all was fine 
Well, I don't know if this has much significance but I thought I'd post it for the sake of it.  

Also, I was boosted with some new inspiration yesterday as some of my friends burst out laughing when they found  out I'm into bodybuilding. 
Can't wait to wipe those grins off their faces this summer...


----------



## kanun (Feb 8, 2003)

*Wieight gain!*

Two weeks since my last weigh-in, the reading on the scale went up by 3kg. I'm a bit sceptical about whether te conditions were the same (I tried to make them), so probably I have gained a bit less than that. Anyway:
*08/02/03: 68kgs/150lbs*
Also I've noticed an improvement I the mirror, especially shoulders, so I must be doin something right!
Got to make myself eat enough protein everyday!


----------



## kanun (Feb 9, 2003)

Crap... I'm sick.
This morning I was fine but after lunch  my stomach was quite heavy and evr since then I've not been quite myself: Earlier I was shuddering (even though my body was warm), then I had a headache and I probably have fever now (I can feel it). Worst thing is I can't bring myself to eat. Before I had two slices of wholemeal toast and an apple and I almost puked.
Dammit... and today was supposed to be chest...
Malidy bites.


----------



## kanun (Feb 15, 2003)

*I'm better!*

Well, thankfully I got through the virus and am back to 100% strength  While I did lose some mass, my body wasn't completely obliterated as I imagined it would be, so that's good  
So I did Legs Power today and it went fine. Nothing much to report.  
Hmm.. I'll do another weigh-in tomorrow to see where I am.
Must make sure to get back to eatin all the protein I used to...  

Oh well those were my random thoughts for the day


----------



## kanun (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I weighed myself yesterday and was happy with what I saw.
*26/02/03: 70kgs/154lbs*
Obviously weight alone is not necessarily good, but I've also been noticing improvements in the mirror, so it's all good 
In fact, I noticed recently that my pecs are really growing firm. Before even when flexing I couldn't feel my pecs much, but now I can feel the tensed muscle properly, especially around the 'edges'. 

My lifts are also going up steadily, expecially back - of which I'm most proud. I haven't flexed my back in the mirror for some time now, maybe when I do next I'll see a massive difference 

Oh yeah - I also started doing calves yesterday (with back). My thighs are already quite a lot bigger than my calves, and I dont want to end up with 'cone' legs 
All I did was 4 sets on a horizontal sled machine, but I did them all to failure. Jeez, calves are definitely the worst muscle to take to failure - the feeling is excrutiating. Oh well, no pain no gain


----------



## kanun (Mar 1, 2003)

*Good news & Bad news*

Today was Legs - Power.
 The bad news: I'm having problems with squats. I normally lift the bar up off the floor, chuck it over my head and squat. But today I absolutely didn't manage! I didn't even increase the weight!
So anyway, I decided to use my bench as a squat rack. Although this time I managed to start squatting with the weight, after a few reps my traps and lower back starting killing me and I just couldn't go on.
I ended up squatting with less weight than usual.

 The good news: My leg curls have improved. Before I always used to get strange pains in my legs when trying to curl, but today I managed to get the form down perfectly, and I mainly attribute this to the fact that I started training my calves lately - this time I felt they could cope with the stress of leg curls (or something )

Anyway, I hope I get the squat business sorted out. I really thought my squat was improving...


----------



## kanun (Mar 5, 2003)

*Sick Again*

Yep.. after just a few weeks of coming out of a virus, I go and catch another one. I have much of the same symptoms as the time before, but at least this time I'm heling faster. I spent from about 5 to 9 this morning in bed, and I've made some progress. My appetite came back this morning (after about 24hrs), so at least I won't lose a lot of muscle/weight. 
I'm gonna skip back today, but by Sat I should be able to do legs.


----------



## kanun (Mar 24, 2003)

*It's been a while...*

Well, it certainly has been a while since I last posted. Since then I got better, starting training and eating again but my diet got screwed up again as I went abroad with friends on a school trip. I ate a lot less than I normally do, but also found that my appetiite decreased - not really a good thing.
In fact, when I came back (just 4 days later), my parents said my face was looking skinnier - and it was true.  Well, I'm back now and I guess it's just a matter of getting back into routine. Before I left I had actually lost some weight (probably from when I was sick), so now I weigh about 65kgs again. Good news is it wasn't all muscle that went 
Oh yeah my protein ran out as well, so I'm gonna get some more - this time I think something with less sugar and more protein (which is gonna be more expensive, but anyway...)

So that's about it.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 24, 2003)

I like Optimum!


----------



## kanun (Mar 26, 2003)

So.. I went down to my local supplier and looked through all the stuff he had, and eventually bought HDT 5+1 Whey (Dutch Chocolate). Not incredibly high protein content (21%), but the sugar is way lower (I was taking a weightgainer with 50% sugar or something) and it's a lot cheaper per serving, meaning I can just take two servings for the price of one of my old ones (I think that makes sense ).
Also, I was just looking at my January photos (see top of thread), and was quite amazed at how I've progressed. This afternoon the gym was empty so I took of my tshirt and flexed my back a bit - WOW! It was *massive*.
I'll try and get round to putting up some more photos soon.

Peace


----------



## kanun (Mar 29, 2003)

*I kick ass*

Alright! I just did legs shock & it was an excellent workout. I managed all exercises with great form, and managed all the weights easily, so me legs've definitely improved in strength.
I was most impressed by leg curls - I used to be shite at them but since I started training calves I've *really* progressed.

My upper body is also lookin quite good (mirror-wise). My back is really starting to open up, and even my chest is growing steadily.
All in all it's been a good day for liftin'   

I'll weight myself tomorrow, but somehow I don't think it'll be that high (prob <70).


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2003)

a  to a fellow European! 
Keep it up buddy!


----------



## kanun (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## kanun (Mar 31, 2003)

*30/03/03: 67kgs/148lbs*
Well, my weight has been lower recently ever since I got sick, and then went abroad soon after. To be honest I haven't been eating as much as I used to (all that food was a bit much for me). So I'm just gonna eat properly (not over-do it) and see what progress I make. Although I was 3kgs heavier, I'm not sure how much of it was muscle...prob not much 
Plus I think I should watch my carbs a bit. I was eating loads of bread & pasta everyday and I think I could do with a little less (or at least more slow-burning  )


----------



## kanun (Apr 25, 2003)

*Sick again...*

I dunno what it is with me & getting sick, but it's starting to happen to damn often... 
It was more of the usual diarrhea, f*cked up stomach, fever etc. At least it didn't last long this time, my head's cleared up now & the diarrhea is disappearing (it better damn well disappear, all I get to eat is some crappy crackers ).
Anyway, at least I didn't miss any training days.  

Malidy aside; progress. Lately I thought I had hit a slump (I always judge mirror-wise, which isn't really the best measure). However, my lifts have been consistently improving - especially back. Last week I shot up on all lifts, esp. dealifts and bent rows. 
Anyway, this week I was wearing a vest to workout and my arms looked huge - not defined, but big. I think I may have been growing in size without noticing...
I need to start weighing myself regularly again...

ok, that's all for now


----------



## kanun (May 3, 2003)

*Slump*

I still feel like I'm in a slump. by lifts have been increasing, but not my muscles. I naturally carry _some_ fat, but since I'm still young I think rather than trying to lose it, I'll put on more [lean] mass to carry the fat better 
Anyway as I said my muscles haven't been growing so much, so I'm gonna commit myself to eating MORE PROTEIN. I though I was getting enough (eating *some* at every meal), but calculating it I was probably getting about 100-120g a day, which isn't enough for me weighing 150lbs.
I bought some Peak Whey yesterday - it's great. I can't get enough protein from meals so I'm gonna up the shakes to at least 2 a day, 3 on training days. There's no other way I'll get enough protein.
(gee... I remember the days when I thought a couple of eggs a day was a lot...  )

Also my workouts aren't all that exciting anymore, I think  lost some motivation. Maybe there's just too much stuff other worrying me (exams, girls etc). Also I find that I run out of energy during workouts - which doesn't really help me. (I'll post a new thread on the main board for advice).

Hope things'll get better


----------



## kanun (May 18, 2003)

*New Start*

After a week of exams (and therefore no lifting), I'm now ready for a new start.
I decided to change my routine from Gopro's P,RR,S to the IM Mass routine. I did chest and bi's today and it was a great workout. I had tons of strength to try the new routine and destroyed my muscles(in a good way  )
Also the increased protein has been helping - I think I'll post some photos soonish. One thing that bums me out is that some people seem to make *huge* progress in a month or two, but since January (when the other photos were taken) I haven't grown _all that_ much.
Well, I must start paying more attention to what I do/eat, even though I thought I was being careful enough.

I think a change in routine was just what I needed


----------



## kanun (Jul 15, 2003)

*A new approach, a new lifestyle*

I never write in this journal as much as I'd like to..
Anyway, about 6weeks ago I started working part-time as a server at Hard Rock Cafe Malta, and since then my diet's basically been fucked. The shifts are long, during which time there's little time/chance to eat, and then at the end we're given a staff meal which could be anything (not very good for keeping an eating plan). Then of course I'll be so damn tired that I end up waking up at like noon the next day, then go to beach, then party till the early hours... etc etc suffice to say my old routines have been turned upside down.
Initially I kept worrying about what I should be doing/eating, but then I learnt to basically "not give so much of a fuck". I took a break in training two weeks ago, and while my diet was somewhat off from what I thought I should be eating, I noticed my body held out really well. I barely lost any muscle mass.
Now I have no intention of stopping training - I just started again today and I loved it, but I decided I'm not going to try to be so strict to the bb lifestlye the way I used to. I think it was getting in the way of a lot of things, especially a work and social life, when recently I've found out that the results I can still achieve are good enough for me.
Some may say that I'm giving up, but I think it's merely a lifestyle choice which I have made given my current situation.

Well, that's about it for now.


----------

